# Tweed Jackets: What are the most suitable occasions to wear...and when never to wear?



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

Opinions welcome!


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Never wear a tweed jacket when swimming - all other occasions should be fine.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Unless tweed is specifically _not_ called for, I'd wear it any time the weather is appropriate.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Never wear a tweed jacket to black tie dinner.

Never wear a tweed jacket to a summer barbeque.

Never wear a tweed jacket to play squash in.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah if you like tweed wear it whenever you would wear a sport coat. An interview, funeral, or swimming probably not but any other time I say sure.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I would suspect tweed may be appropriate at your own funeral.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Tweed is appropriate in any cool to moderate weather situation where a sport coat or casual suit is appropriate. I don't wear tweed when meeting with my CEO, investors or other more "suits and boots" business situations. Otherwise, a good choice instead of a basic blue blazer.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

dwebber18 said:


> Yeah if you like tweed wear it whenever you would wear a sport coat. An interview, funeral, or swimming probably not but any other time I say sure.


I wore a tweed jacket to an interview, basically just because I felt like it.

Regards,


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I would hire someone in tweed.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

Wear tweeds? Not to your own wedding, nor to shooting on safari as opposed to grouse-shooting or fly-fishing, not to perform surgery or indeed to have surgery performed on you, never when turned out on parade as a member of the Household Guards, never at your papal investiture and never on your honeymoon after you have retired to bed.

Oh, and never in the Royal Enclosure at Ascot. Someone did once and George V asked him, "Been ratting, Harris?"


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Like Wiso, I refrain from wearing tweed to client meetings or with other professionals. I will opt for a tweed jacket with with tie in lieu of a suit on days without client meetings. I wish tweed wearing season lasted longer in Texas.


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anytime I could wear a sportcoat or blazer.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

*Tweed Jackets: What are the most suitable occasions to wear?*

I made a teeny tiny tweed coat for a cat once, because he was bad. Mr. Tickles thought it was a scratching pad and scratched himself to death which was the idea. So you should only wear tweed if you've been bad, or if you want to be. I have a tweed wife-beater, the baddest of all. Old babes really dig it.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I would hire someone in tweed.


+1

This gets the insta-offer.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Never wear tweed if you prefer Trad clothing. Never. It is a gateway jacket to brokedome.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I believe that traditionally tweed was for the country or outdoors. However, being that so many people dress like complete slobs that rule has gone out the window


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tweed goes well with autumn. Cooler temperatures, the opening of bird season, fall-run brown trout . . . wear tweed when it's cool enough.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I wore a tweed jacket to an interview and I got the job.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

dwebber18 said:


> An interview ... probably not ...


Depends on the interview.

For a law firm or something extremely proper or regimented, best not. For lesser work, arty jobs, creative jobs, etc., tweed is good in interviews. I think these days there would be few interviewers that would pooh-pooh the tweed if it was well presented.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I would hire someone in tweed.


I got hired wearing tweed. Then they told me never to wear it to work because it was too formal.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe because I work in an academic medical center, a certain laissez-faire attitude prevails, but I would consider medicine both proper and regimented, and I wouldn't consider it inappropriate in the slightest for a candidate to wear a tweed jacket to a job interview.



Preu Pummel said:


> Depends on the interview.
> 
> For a law firm or something extremely proper or regimented, best not. For lesser work, arty jobs, creative jobs, etc., tweed is good in interviews. I think these days there would be few interviewers that would pooh-pooh the tweed if it was well presented.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Daveyboy said:


> Maybe because I work in an academic medical center, a certain laissez-faire attitude prevails...I wouldn't consider it inappropriate in the slightest for a candidate to wear a tweed jacket to a job interview.


Tweed has become so archaic to the mass public that it has gone from perceived as sports/casual clothing to formal, it seems.
Finding a good tweed jacket in the USA during the 90s and most of the 2000s had been a chore.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

Although I am new here, I'll throw in my 2 cents. Tweed can be worn whenever you would wear a blazer, but it's too cold for it.
Not to anything formal, as others have said.


----------

